# windows firewall greyed out



## mash09 (Jun 12, 2006)

My windows firewall is greyed out and i cant logon to it from my remote pcs. i get an error message- "logon failed" "the user has not been granted the requested logon tyoeat this computer". i can access the remote pcs from the main unit but not the other way around. I am running nod32.


----------



## SpySentinel (May 30, 2006)

*Reply*

Post your question in the HJT Forum and one of our Analysts will help you.


----------

